
Show HN: Markdownbox – Securely hosted Markdown documents - tazer
https://www.markdownbox.com/
======
ukari
Will it support chinese in utf-8?

~~~
tazer
You should now be able to use chinese also :)

~~~
ukari
wow, it's awesome!

